# Merry Christmas 2 ME!!!



## DaizyDeath (Nov 27, 2006)

hahah 
well i about died when somebody used this brush set on my face so i asked what it was and got it a day later seriously this 2 faced brush set is sooo soft! & i love the case [btw theres some of my lancome brushes in the case with the 2 faced brushes]

I also got them etched with my name into them so that people cant steal them or get them confused + plus its super preety! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Large Powder Brush






The Smaller Brushes got my initials and a heart


----------



## Pure Vanity (Nov 27, 2006)

Aw there lovely.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 27, 2006)

I love my too faced brush set too!
they are so soft!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i think you were one of the people that helped me to decide wether i should get it or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im soo glad i did

plus i find that my lancome brushes which were alot more expensive dont last as long as my senthetic brushes like my foundation brush that in the picture is in perfect condition but my lancome powder brush isnt soo good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though i take excellent care of it so im going synthetic from now on except for on a couple very special brushes.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 27, 2006)

aw! haha you asked about them in my collection post! haha I feel so happy!
I've had my mine for a year and none of the hairs have fallen out yet. It's amazing


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_yeah i think you were one of the people that helped me to decide wether i should get it or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im soo glad i did

plus i find that my lancome brushes which were alot more expensive dont last as long as my senthetic brushes like my foundation brush that in the picture is in perfect condition but my lancome powder brush isnt soo good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though i take excellent care of it so im going synthetic from now on except for on a couple very special brushes._


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 27, 2006)

I love how you have your name on them!!  that's so pretty and a great idea!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, they're fabulous!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i think its a great idea to buy a brush set for a makeup lover in your family and have it etched for christmas beacuse that just makes it more personal and showes how much time you spent on it.

BTW i got it at nordstroms and they charge 50$ to etch anything theyll also do your purfume bottles and other metal/glass things.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 27, 2006)

Aw, that's so pretty!


----------



## resin (Nov 27, 2006)

i love those! did you just go to a engraving shop to get them etched? 
gorgeous :]


----------



## juli (Nov 27, 2006)

That is way tooo cute! 

I love 2 faced brushes.  I was seriously thinking about getting them.  I really like the idea of how u engraved ur name on the brushes.  Very creative!


----------



## luvme4me (Nov 27, 2006)

how much did they cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_i love those! did you just go to a engraving shop to get them etched? 
gorgeous :]_

 

Nope i get it done at nordstroms where i got the brushes it was free for me but im not shure if its free to costumers but ask your nordstroms MUA next time your there. I think the charge is 50$ for any ammount of items your want etched as long as you have them all done at once.

As for the price of the 2 faced brush set it cost me 62.50$ plus tax a really good bargain imo!
I love these brushes i cant say enough good stuff about them.


----------



## a914butterfly (Nov 28, 2006)

i was thinking about buying it also, but was wondering if the case holds alot of makeup? tia!! (i have "the fickle one" by Benefit which is a nice size case, but i have so much darn makeup in it so i just wanted to make sure it holds a nice amount


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 28, 2006)

well i dont think it will hold much makeup but it has 8 brush slots and 3 of them are wide so you can fit 2 smaller size [like eyeliner] brushes in 1 slot without damageing them. 

I hold my taller brushes in a seperate carrying case beacuse this case isnt soo tall so it wont fit really tall brushes like the 187 in it.

It has a velcro pouch on one side that you can remove for more room i just stash my sharpeners in there with my disposible applicators and some other small misc. stuff


----------



## Lalli (Nov 29, 2006)

they look really nice!! i want them now!


----------



## MACFreak (Nov 29, 2006)

im liken those brushed girl


----------



## jenii (Nov 30, 2006)

Those are fantastic!! Also, getting them etched is a great idea. Maybe I should do that with my brushes, too... At least on the big ones that would be expensive to replace.


----------



## MAC is love (Dec 2, 2006)

i've been thinking about getting some, a lot of people rave about them. and i'm totally trying that initials thing-great idea haha


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Dec 19, 2006)

Love them! How long are the brushes in the set?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 19, 2006)

Woah I want my name on my brushes! Well it wouldn't fit but maybe my initals. That looks fierce, what a good idea!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 19, 2006)

Very pretty and nice!


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 24, 2006)

Love how you got your name engraved, very pretty!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoHeartc0rex3* 

 
_Love them! How long are the brushes in the set?_

 
their regular size like the size of a reg. mac brush



I have about 35 brushes now hahaha i think im done for a while after i get my 187 beacuse thats the only one that i dont have hahaha.


----------



## Alesha (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW! Those are awesome


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 25, 2006)

I Want Ur Brushes They R Ttttttttttooooooooooo Cute!!!!!!!!


----------

